# A new Game - The Chain



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok, I love the word association and wanted to take it a step further.
How about this one?....
I will start a sentence and someone adds to it..the the next person adds to the one above them, etc etc etc...
Here we go....



I started to daydream today and.....


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 11, 2006)

...forgot I had to work on my...


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 11, 2006)

project in analogue technics...


----------



## kelox (Feb 11, 2006)

for my sexual dysfunction class held every...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 11, 2006)

...lonely evening.


----------



## Arch (Feb 11, 2006)

Then i thought i might.....


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 11, 2006)

take a cold shower in the...


----------



## bace (Feb 11, 2006)

middle of winter. Frost bite set in quickly and I can no longer use my....


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 11, 2006)

pen..is There something else that can use to....


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 11, 2006)

scratch his back....


----------



## Arch (Feb 11, 2006)

...side, no....well i'll just have to use my hard...


----------



## kelox (Feb 11, 2006)

feather duster. Then I'm off to...


----------



## Rapala46 (Feb 11, 2006)

...the store, to get some...


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 11, 2006)

...more feather dusters, which will also help with the rash on my...


----------



## scoob (Feb 11, 2006)

forehead...that hurts like a...


----------



## SlySniper (Feb 11, 2006)

a hammer drilling a nail into my head.  But, back to the main subject, this one kid called...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 12, 2006)

a 1-900 line on his parent's credit card and...


----------



## Arch (Feb 12, 2006)

couldn't believe on the other end of the phone, was none other than......


----------



## duncanp (Feb 12, 2006)

an anonymous mafia gang, talking buisness with....


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 12, 2006)

his mother and...


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 12, 2006)

...getting a good deal for her...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 12, 2006)

cat's dandruff problem that has started to become...


----------



## DestinDave (Feb 12, 2006)

a real embarassment to the women at the...


----------



## kelox (Feb 12, 2006)

quilting bee, it caused poor Bertha to...


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 12, 2006)

pass gas continuously for fifteen minutes, clearing the monkeys from


----------



## kelox (Feb 12, 2006)

the tea room, and sending them straight into...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 12, 2006)

Michael Jackson's bedroom, where they began to...


----------



## kelox (Feb 12, 2006)

chastise Bubbles for not calling them sooner, to join in on the...


----------



## Darfion (Feb 13, 2006)

hug a tree party that was


----------



## DestinDave (Feb 13, 2006)

being held on Michael's absence.  Michael, as you know was...


----------



## Darfion (Feb 13, 2006)

re-applying the white foundation to his


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 13, 2006)

prosthesis of a nose that he just had redone for the...


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 13, 2006)

rudolph the red nose reindeer...


----------



## kelox (Feb 13, 2006)

ball, held every year right around...


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 13, 2006)

christmas time...


----------



## kelox (Feb 13, 2006)

where the zoo lets al the chimps....


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 13, 2006)

put the guests into cages and...


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 13, 2006)

play the role of Santa ...


----------



## Arch (Feb 13, 2006)

...whilst scratching thier arses, getting drunk and singing.....


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 13, 2006)

... christmas carols all over the zoo. but....


----------



## SlySniper (Feb 13, 2006)

as I already said, I was daydreaming.  So, I just bought a 350D from eBay, but...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 13, 2006)

it was only the shell of the camera with no insides!  I was so mad that I...


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 13, 2006)

ate a tub of ice cream to calm my nerves before calling and yelling at the ...

PS: I've put together the full story so far in case anyone wants to read it. It's actually an interesting story  Here it is:
http://www.writely.com/View.aspx?docid=bddrwnf6g7kx


----------



## kelox (Feb 13, 2006)

conductor for not telling us the derigible would be over an hour late for...


----------



## weeping widow (Feb 13, 2006)

his photo session with snoop dog for this year's


----------



## kelox (Feb 13, 2006)

annual big booty contest, held every year at...


----------



## DestinDave (Feb 13, 2006)

Caesars Palace in Las Vegas, of course.  Bur first,...


----------



## kelox (Feb 13, 2006)

the queen of the May had to be crowned. Luckily he was just down...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 13, 2006)

in New Orleans looking at boobies during Mardi Gras and was caught between two huge squishy...


----------



## kelox (Feb 13, 2006)

chesticles attached to the biggest...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 13, 2006)

black man you have ever seen this side of the Mississippi river, who is also the best...


----------



## kelox (Feb 13, 2006)

playing jacks and hopscotch. He is also the reigningchampion of...


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 13, 2006)

Xtreme backgammon, in which players have to...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 13, 2006)

sing karaoke "Lady Marmalade - Hey sister, go sister, soul sister, flow sister, Gitchie Gitchie ya ya da da, Gitchie Gitchie ya ya da da, Voulez-vous coucher avec moi ce soir (ah, oh) Voulez vous coucher avec moi (Yeah yeah yeah yeah)"....


----------



## kelox (Feb 13, 2006)

all the while dancing the Can-Can and wearing


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 14, 2006)

a bumper sticker accross his forehead that reads:


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 14, 2006)

"I am a super-duper-awesome-mega-loser-cool *X*treme backgammon player," all the while playing backgammon.


----------



## Arch (Feb 14, 2006)

When i came to, about 6 hours later, i remembered i needed to go.....


----------



## photo gal (Feb 14, 2006)

hummer you have ever seen in your life, however.....


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 14, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> hummer you have ever seen in your life, however.....


LOL I THINK YOU FORGOT TO GO TO PAGE TWO (THIS LOOKS LIKE A CONTINUATION OF THE LAST POST ON PAGE ONE...)


----------



## photo gal (Feb 14, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> LOL I THINK YOU FORGOT TO GO TO PAGE TWO (THIS LOOKS LIKE A CONTINUATION OF THE LAST POST ON PAGE ONE...)


 
You're right Mommy...I guess I blew that one......carry on please...minus my entry!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 14, 2006)

to the hospital for my Colonoscopy, in which my doctor scheduled after finding.....


----------



## SlySniper (Feb 14, 2006)

a giant wrench stuck IN MY COLON!  Anyways,...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 14, 2006)

so back to the main subject..When I got home today from my daily job hunting expedition, I turned on the tv, and I was so schocked to see noneother than...


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 14, 2006)

than that same anyonumous mafia gang that was on the other end of the phone earlier. Even more shockingly, though, they appeared to be with...


----------



## Ice (Feb 14, 2006)

President Clinton talking about their new buisness endeavor called...


----------



## kelox (Feb 15, 2006)

Willy's Wild Wings and Intern Apprenticeship Consortium, where the wings AND the interns are HOT!!!!! So come on down and...


----------



## Ice (Feb 15, 2006)

bring your ...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 15, 2006)

bingo dotter and polka dotted square dancing skirt that has "Rootin Tootin" embroidered on it, because.....


----------



## kelox (Feb 16, 2006)

we're gonna have a hoot-a-nanny!!!


----------



## Rob (Feb 16, 2006)

Later on however, it transpired that


----------



## Ice (Feb 16, 2006)

the police came, broke it up and wrote everyone up on charges of....


----------



## Rob (Feb 16, 2006)

interfering with


----------



## kelox (Feb 16, 2006)

animal husbandry, a felon down south. So everybody got rounded up and taken to...


----------



## Ice (Feb 16, 2006)

the Bush ranch where Dick was brushing up on his hunting skills. Fear filled us all as we watched in horrer as he...


----------



## kelox (Feb 16, 2006)

loaded strawberries in a cannon and pointed it at the sky yelling....


----------



## Rapala46 (Feb 16, 2006)

..."It was an accident!!!!!, but..."


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 16, 2006)

....at least I was not using a cigar!".  Speaking of cigars...


----------



## slickhare (Feb 16, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> ....at least I was not using a cigar!".  Speaking of cigars...



I think i'll...


----------



## kelox (Feb 16, 2006)

send my hat to the butchers so he can...


----------



## slickhare (Feb 16, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> send my hat to the butchers so he can...



carve me up a new...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 16, 2006)

"Inspected by No. 8" sticker to put in it so that I may...


----------



## slickhare (Feb 17, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> "Inspected by No. 8" sticker to put in it so that I may...



walk down the street and.....


----------



## kelox (Feb 20, 2006)

get all the pay channels on cable for free!! Wow, this is my lucky day, first...


----------



## DestinDave (Feb 20, 2006)

my dog peed on my leg, and then...


----------



## kelox (Feb 20, 2006)

a hooker drugged me and stole my kidneys...


----------



## DestinDave (Feb 20, 2006)

Damn!  I hate when that happens!  Well, I packed my things and...


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 20, 2006)

now that i'm laid up 24 hours a day on machines...


----------



## kelox (Feb 20, 2006)

I became a professional crossword puzzler. That's right I make millions of dollars doing crossword puzzles. And I...


----------



## slickhare (Feb 20, 2006)

kelox said:
			
		

> I became a professional crossword puzzler. That's right I make millions of dollars doing crossword puzzles. And I...



know all these useless facts, and have nothing to teach my children, so i must...


----------



## kelox (Feb 20, 2006)

leave them a legacy of LINT. Most people don't know the true monetary value of navel lint. It is very...


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 20, 2006)

saturated with...


----------



## scoob (Feb 20, 2006)

grape juice..that soon will...


----------



## kelox (Feb 20, 2006)

fester and start to smell like...


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 20, 2006)

the backside of a....


----------



## kelox (Feb 20, 2006)

wet phone book that is starting to mold over. It looks kinda like...


----------



## kelox (Feb 21, 2006)

a greasy pork sandwich served in a dirty ashtray.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 22, 2006)

But I do love greasy pork sandwiches, which reminds me of this one time...


----------



## slickhare (Feb 22, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> But I do love greasy pork sandwiches, which reminds me of this one time...



at band camp...


----------



## kelox (Feb 22, 2006)

I got to play a solo. Imagine, my very first Triangle solo. It wa wonderful. Everyone said I played just like...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 22, 2006)

like Elvis, but in his thinner days.  Imagine being compared to the King, I was so...


----------



## kelox (Feb 22, 2006)

mad that I ate my hat. Imagine comparing me to that...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 22, 2006)

man who died on the toilet?  I mean of all places to die, that has to be the most embarassing, dont you think (I guess a king should die on his throne)?  I think if I got to choose where I will die, it will be...


----------



## slickhare (Feb 22, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> man who died on the toilet? I mean of all places to die, that has to be the most embarassing, dont you think (I guess a king should die on his throne)? I think if I got to choose where I will die, it will be...



with my camera in my hands, sitting in lotus position on top of a....


----------



## kelox (Feb 22, 2006)

cactus plant, biding my time until...


----------



## shoedumas (Feb 22, 2006)

that one fateful day comes when...


----------



## slickhare (Feb 22, 2006)

shoedumas said:
			
		

> that one fateful day comes when...



i have to make a decision between...


----------



## kelox (Feb 23, 2006)

My wife and my favorite lunchbox. Of course I'll choose...


----------



## shoedumas (Feb 23, 2006)

the lunchbox because...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't very well eat what's inside my wife, though...


----------



## slickhare (Feb 23, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I can't very well eat what's inside my wife, though...



sometimes she let's me.......


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 24, 2006)

eat the hair that has collected in her hairbrush.  I dont know why I like eating hair, but it reminds me of...


----------



## kelox (Feb 26, 2006)

the time I went catfishing as a kid in Nebraska, now that was a fun time. I almost...


----------



## tmpadmin (Feb 26, 2006)

...found freedom, instead I...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 26, 2006)

found my virginity being stripped away from me by...


----------



## kelox (Feb 26, 2006)

some bum hitch hiking his way across route 66. He told me...


----------



## crawdaddio (Feb 27, 2006)

don't ever stop............


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 27, 2006)

because the Aliens will get you.  He turned...


----------



## Ruining (Feb 27, 2006)

around in the passenger's seat to look behind him and noticed, in the back seat, my...


----------



## tmpadmin (Feb 27, 2006)

half eaten snickers bar.  As he reached...


----------



## nitefly (Feb 27, 2006)

over to get it, a giant spider bit his arm.. He paniced and...


----------



## kelox (Feb 27, 2006)

and jumped out the window. Good thing we were not moving, he almost got hit by....


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 27, 2006)

a jaywalking armadillo!!  This was a strange sight to see, because he was no ordinary armadillov - This armadillo was...


----------



## crawdaddio (Feb 27, 2006)

ten foot tall if he was an inch, he apologized and.....


----------



## tmpadmin (Feb 27, 2006)

took out a pack of cigs.  Reaching for his lighter he...


----------



## Ruining (Feb 27, 2006)

realized that he still wasn't wearing any clothes.  Turns out the armadillo was actually a school bus, which explains why...


----------



## tmpadmin (Feb 27, 2006)

he couldn't get rid of that terrible case of gas and the smoke coming out of his...


----------



## Ruining (Feb 27, 2006)

rectum.  You didn't think I would say it, did you?  You thought I would...


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 27, 2006)

beat around the bush as usual but I decided to...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 27, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> beat around the bush as usual but I decided to...



sing it in a showtune to make it more pleasing, but somehow I dont think it was as pleasing as I had planned, because...


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 27, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> sing it in a showtune to make it more pleasing, but somehow I dont think it was as pleasing as I had planned, because...


 
Jupiter was not in perfect alignment with Saturn and all scientology was useless at this point so I decided to seduce a hand-puppet all because of a simple


----------



## slickhare (Feb 27, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Jupiter was not in perfect alignment with Saturn and all scientology was useless at this point so I decided to seduce a hand-puppet all because of a simple



feature that he possessed that i quite enoyed because it....


----------



## tmpadmin (Feb 27, 2006)

reminded me of younger days when I tried to...


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 27, 2006)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> reminded me of younger days when I tried to...


 
drop acid and try to convice all my friends I was jesus and that I could fly but at the very last second I...


----------



## slickhare (Feb 27, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> drop acid and try to convice all my friends I was jesus and that I could fly but at the very last second I...



remembered that only birds could....


----------



## tmpadmin (Feb 28, 2006)

fly.  Unless you count that pig I once saw on my trip to...


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 28, 2006)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> fly. Unless you count that pig I once saw on my trip to...


 
OZ, thogh this never happened because I passed out once I saw a troll waring a red cloak on this perticular trip but anyways, did I ever tell you about the time I....


----------



## slickhare (Feb 28, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> OZ, thogh this never happened because I passed out once I saw a troll waring a red cloak on this perticular trip but anyways, did I ever tell you about the time I....



went spelunking and on the way down i...


----------



## MyCameraEye (Feb 28, 2006)

slickhare said:
			
		

> went spelunking and on the way down i...


 
got stuck in this big dark crack (in the earth's surface) but this was nothing compared to...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 28, 2006)

being stuck in the big dark crack of Japan's Yokozuna (Grand Champion) of Sumo Wrestlers.  I did not volunteer to wrestle this monstrosity of a beast - I had no choice!  When he came slamming down on me (rear first) all I could see were stars as the darkness of his crack started to surround me.  As I was trying to figure out how in the world I could get out of this predicament, I...


----------



## tmpadmin (Feb 28, 2006)

remembered the advise my sammauri grandmother once told me.  She said "...


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 28, 2006)

you should always remember to bathe yourself after being stuck in a sumo wrestler's anus, or else you'll...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 28, 2006)

never get the smell off of you".  I guess it is kind of like an onion, you know how the smell is so hard to get off of your hands?  There are a couple of proven methods to do this though.  My favorite way is to...


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 28, 2006)

first, swallow 5 liters of...


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 28, 2006)

bacon grease, because suddenly you aren't worried about your hands smelling of onions, instead you realize...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 28, 2006)

you just swallowes bacon grease.  You use the empty buckets to...


----------



## tmpadmin (Feb 28, 2006)

build a monument to the god of...


----------



## slickhare (Feb 28, 2006)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> build a monument to the god of...



buckets, who ironically commands that his followers build...


----------



## MyCameraEye (Mar 1, 2006)

slickhare said:
			
		

> buckets, who ironically commands that his followers build...


 
a replica on the Trojan Horse but taking the form of a rather large wooden badger using only their bare hands and a.


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 1, 2006)

beavers tail. all of a sudden an eye popped out of....


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 1, 2006)

my skull, which happens occasionally, but i focused on the task at hand and...


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 1, 2006)

grabbed my spunge and plastic wrench and...


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 1, 2006)

proceeded to wash the sumo wrestler's smell off of myself. It took a whole three days and ten hours before I could...


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 2, 2006)

put my clothes back on.  Let me tell you the look I got in the town square could...


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 6, 2006)

What happened?  I was enjoying this.


----------



## Rahb (Mar 7, 2006)

......make a body builder blush........


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 7, 2006)

..from his cheeks all the way down to....


----------



## kelox (Mar 9, 2006)

his haberdash. Speaking of haberdash, I was at the local haberdashery yesterday to pick up some...


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 9, 2006)

haberdash of course.  i don't know what it is, but i always wanted some haberdash.  I will use it all for one sole purpose, ...


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 9, 2006)

of covering up the parts of Paris Hilton that are always on show. Such as


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 9, 2006)

her face, because even though she is a close personal friend of mine, she...


----------



## kelox (Mar 9, 2006)

looks just like a horse with her long face. Looks like she is missing a feedbag. But I digress, we were talking of...


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 10, 2006)

building monuments.... I think.  As i was laying the foundation a polar bear and his little penguin friends walked through our wet cement.  Well, that made me really...


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 10, 2006)

chuckle because just prior to that six woman and an elephant had...


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 10, 2006)

come by to purchase the place, to set up their new...


----------



## LilCujo (Mar 10, 2006)

Antarctican said:
			
		

> come by to purchase the place, to set up their new...


 
Tent to entertain all the little green hairy.....


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 10, 2006)

leprechauns that were in town for the St. Patrick's Day celebration.  The festivities would begin with...


----------



## LilCujo (Mar 10, 2006)

Drunken little people throwing lucky charms and beer bottles into the crowd screaming profanities, until a huge blast came from the middle of the crowd and a ginormous....


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 10, 2006)

kilt-wearing Scot stepped into the mix, his sporan swinging from side to side like a


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 10, 2006)

pendulum, which seemed to put me into a transe, because I started drifting off - remembering...


----------



## kelox (Mar 10, 2006)

the time I was abducted by aliens, bringing up regressed memories of...


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 10, 2006)

the reason why that young Scottish lad earned the nickname of the Loch Ness Monster. It was because...(oops, Kelox beat me to the next line already)

the anal probe that they forgot to


----------



## LilCujo (Mar 13, 2006)

That they forgot to remove from my ear. I think they were new at this probing thing because....


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 13, 2006)

they left it in.  My friends tell me I am a real life Cartman but I can't say I believe them.  Speaking of Cartman one time I went...


----------



## Rob (Mar 13, 2006)

to the toilet, there was the most enormous...


----------



## kelox (Mar 13, 2006)

walrus eating all the toilet paper. Needless to say,...


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 13, 2006)

it killed Kenny.  The chef dedicated a song to the whole incident, called


----------



## kelox (Mar 13, 2006)

"That damn walrus killed Kenny", sold in stores near you-pick up your copy today!!!!! In the meantime...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 13, 2006)

I lost my train of thought, so I will just go on with a random thought that pops into my head (which I do often).  I love show tunes and I cannot get the theme song to the Brady Bunch out of my head, so...


----------



## kelox (Mar 13, 2006)

I sing it as I dance the Can-can around a small bonfire in my apartment while wearing...


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 13, 2006)

a sarong which, for some reason, won't stay tied.  It's probably because the postman


----------



## kelox (Mar 13, 2006)

made a "special delivery" to my most secret of places, omly to be found out by...


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 13, 2006)

the UPS guy, who was married to Jan from the Brady Bunch. Hence the theme song.  Since the show ended, Jan had fallen on bad times. She now


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 14, 2006)

works at Burger King as a Whopper Flopper.  She actually...


----------



## kelox (Mar 14, 2006)

did fries for awhile, but worked herself up to the grill. In no time at all, she'll be night manager, and everybody knows that's where the real bucks start flying in. But for now she will just have to...


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 14, 2006)

continue walking the streets looking for john.  Which is unfortunate.  Speaking of unfortunate...


----------



## kelox (Mar 15, 2006)

I crushed my sack of balls while trying to balance them on a high wire. Talk about deflated, all my beach balls were flatter than...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 15, 2006)

the U.S. Olypics Women's Gymnastic Team.  Have you ever wondered why women athletes are always flat-chested? It's easy to understand that being stacked might not be too helpful in many sports, but how do those gals get rid of 'em? Do they strap themselves down, like Julie Andrews did in Victor/Victoria?  I guess this is something to ponder the next time I am...


----------



## kelox (Mar 15, 2006)

looking for a good sushi bar. I just love sushi, it reminds me of...


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 16, 2006)

rice rolled up with some veggies, fish, sprinkled with soy sauce.  The main reason I got hooked on the stuff was...


----------



## kelox (Mar 16, 2006)

to cover up the awful smell eminating from my...


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 16, 2006)

(Kelox's) fingers after that whole high wire ball sack incident. They're still talking about it at police headquarters, where unbeknownst to me, they had videotape from a local convenience store that showed


----------



## kelox (Mar 16, 2006)

me and a panda bear in a very compromising position. It was along time ago and I needed the money for school books. I swore I'd never do it again. So the third time I did it, an accident happened on the set. Someone left...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Apr 7, 2006)

their dirty underwear in a sandwich bag, that had been...


----------

